
Ask HN: How and at what age did you tell your children the truth about Santa? - throwaway40324
I believe in the &#x27;magic&#x27; of Christmas and Santa, but need to explain in the most positive way to my children that Santa isn&#x27;t real. Any advice or reflections on this out there?<p>Note: Let&#x27;s please leave the context of any discussion mostly Christianity free
======
davismwfl
I've gone through it 3 times. It really depends on the kid I think, but the
minute they ask you and are past 8 IMO you shouldn't keep it up. In general
the 8-11 yr old range is when all three figured it out, and friends seemed to
have the same experience. My step daughter was the only semi-traumatic kid
when she found out. She had learned around 9yo or so and heard it from some
kids at school and started defending us and went into the whole my parents
would never lie to me etc. That one was tough on my wife, my personal take was
yea, she was upset but she'll get it as she gets a little older (which she
did). My step-daughter has always been a little more creative and has a crazy
good imagination so it didn't shock me she was more disappointed.

My two kids, son and daughter both figured it out around 10yo or so, and both
had heard it around school and then asked me, so I just didn't lie once they
asked me at that age. I had this rule in my head saying by like the 6th grade
if they didn't figure it out I was going to tell them just cause in middle
school kids can be kinda cruel.

One thing I think makes it harder on kids now is like for my step daughter my
wife had used the Santa online, where Santa sends video messages to the kids
and is talking to them using their name and you put in stuff that happened
during the year and what they want etc so it is wickedly personalized. I think
that makes it way harder on kids that have great imaginations since that makes
Santa seem so real.

~~~
throwaway40324
Thank you so much for your input! I've been concerned about mine being 'the
kids at school', causing a chain effect for other kids and parents to handle
the aftermath.

~~~
davismwfl
Totally get that. I told my kids after they knew it was their job to help keep
the magic for the kids who still don't. I just used the comment that "you
wouldn't want someone to have ruined your magic so don't be that kid and ruin
someone else's" etc.

Funny part is my step daughter knew before my daughter, and my step daughter
was the one who was a bit bitter and hurt and so we used exactly this to make
sure she didn't hurt my daughters feelings by spoiling it. She got into it
after a little while and was having a blast helping us do creative things with
the elf on the shelf that year before my daughter figured it all out.

All good times, kids are awesome.

~~~
throwaway40324
Indeed! The elf on the shelf! Thanks again for your advice.

------
rman666
I don’t think we ever really told them. We just let them figure it out, which
they all did, probably by age 10. I guess my advice (father of three) is to
not emphasize Santa after age 5, to not be the first to bring it up, but to be
honest when they start asking questions. I’d also emphasize the “magic” of the
season regardless of believing in Santa or any specific religion. It’s nice to
set aside a time of year to visit family and friends, and to show how much you
care for them.

~~~
throwaway40324
Thanks!

------
DanBC
Is there any pressing reason why you need to tell them? Is there any reason
you can't wait for them to figure it out themselves?

I'd be interested to know if there's any age differences across countries too.
My kid (in England) knew at age 7 that something was up, and had fully worked
it out at 8.

Xmas is a lot more fun now he knows.

~~~
throwaway40324
Thanks! Actually, no there isn't a pressing reason. I figured it out as a
child myself, so perhaps it's less of an issue than I anticipated. Have an
awesome Christmas!

------
Porthos9K
I never lied to my kids about Santa in the first place, and we don't
acknowledge Christmas.

~~~
throwaway40324
That's one approach, but you didn't answer the question. How did you go about
telling them that Christmas is a big sham?

